# Key Largo Lobstering / Fishing



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I am looking into making a trip to the Keys next Season , specifically Key largo for "Bug" season , but also to Kayak / SUP Fish the mangroves there ... I have already found a great Beach house rental ( Pet-friendly ) , was just wondering about finding Bugs in or around Key Largo ?? ... should I go further South in the Keys to find them , and can I get them by Snorkeling ?? ... I'm taking my Niece & Nephews along as another chapter of their " Fishing our Florida Waters " schooling I've been teaching them about ever since they learned to Swim :yes: ... any information would be greatly appreciated , thank you :thumbup:


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

We usually do Marathon and have #'s on the gulf side but they start about 6 miles out... would be tough to do on a yak. They are in Largo, but you have a very large closed area there as you are right on the nursery in lower Biscayne bay. I think you can take bugs from certain areas in Pennekamp, just not the marked bouy reefs. I have done fun dives on those many times and have never even seen a bug in Pennekamp. If you were to do Largo, you would be forced to do Atlantic side, which could produce, but as I stated, you would need to find out where it is legal and go from there.
This same deal goes for Islamorada


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you CRC :thumbsup: ... I figured that based on the research I've done online recently , looks like a Charter / Guide would be my best bet then ... was hoping to get the Kids IN the water and ON the Bugs , they have been Scalloping in St. Joe's Bay several times already , and they suggested the Lobster trip to me ( PROUD Uncle  ) ... there should be great Fishing in Key Largo though , right ?? ... have never been to the Keys myself and am looking forward to Kayak / SUP Fishing as many areas as I can :yes: ... keep the info coming guys :thumbup:


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

We're leaving tonight to head down to Tavenier Key for a week. We "troll" behind the boat on planers... with snorkels and fins. When we come across an area that looks buggy (patch reef, grass ledge, ghost trap) we drop off... harvest with tickle stick and net, then continue on. There are bugs near Largo no doubt. 1st hand knowledge.

+1 on many restricted areas in largo... Pennekamp is cool to go check out tho. That's where they have the "Christ in the deep" statue on the reef.

Fishing is a bit tougher IMO... try to use the least amount of hardware possible and chum chum chum chum chum... or chunk for that matter


----------



## CRC (May 15, 2013)

as Mike said, you do have the planer troll option. but the "bay" side of the upper keys is super shallow and really a snook, redfish, bonefish shark habitat... and trout in the far northern areas. mangrove fishing is fun back there but gets real hot and buggy this time of year. Once you get past Islamorada, the bay stops being a spoil island habitat and becomes a sea of grass. we usually find our bugs in the limestone holes which can be seen from the top even in deeper water when it is clear. they usually just look like white holes broken from the grass. If you see orange dont hesitate and check that spot. for some reason some of the limestone holes are orange and they usually produce well. Good luck!


----------

